# National Insurance number on Spouse Visa



## sw19 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi All!

My wife came to the UK on a spouse visa, just wanted to ask if she can get a National Insurance number whilst in the UK?

She won't be working, and on the visa it says no access to public funds.

Also I'm told that an NI number is required in order to open an ISA (savings) account in a UK bank?

Any feedback or advice will be highly appreciated.

Regards

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes she can get a national insurance number and it would be beneficial for her to have it ready for when she does need it... 

Jobcentre Plus application line
Telephone: 0345 600 0643
Monday to Friday, 8am to 6pm

Having an ISA account is one reason why she will need it;to confirm her tax free entitlement with the ISA.


----------



## sw19 (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi

Thanks for the reply.

I called the above number and was told that because she isn't looking to work and cannot claim benefits that she cannot get an NI number... 

Was I being mid-led by the Customer Service agent? 
Or is there something else which I need to say to the agent?

Regards

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

Nothing else but call back and if they ask, say your wife will be looking for work to keep them happy


----------



## sw19 (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks. I just gave them a call and they will be sending out the application form in the post.

sweet

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

